# Torquemotor als Generator?



## M8600 (28 November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich hab eine Turbine welche eine max. Wellenleistung von ca. 20kW bei 10U/min erzeugt. Je nach Wassermenge schwankt die Drehzahl, so sind Drehzahlen von 0 – 11U/min möglich. Ich möchte nun ohne ein Getriebe einen Generator direkt auf der Welle betreiben. Haltet ihr es für möglich und vom Wirkungsgrad her sinnvoll dazu einen Torquemotor geregelt, generatorisch zu betreiben und über die Rückspeisung des Antriebes Strom ins Netz zu speisen?

Danke für jede Antwort schon vorab


----------



## TommyG (28 November 2008)

Also bei 11rpm

benötigst Du garantiert ein Getriebe, was hast du für nen Generator, was hast du für ne Möglichkeit, das Wasser zu regeln?

Ein wenig hört sich das wie eine 'Es klappert die Mühle'- ins Netz Ding an, las mal hören, auf welche relativ konstante Drehzahl du kommst.

Sonst wäre da ja noch ein Gleichstromgenerator mit Netzwandler was..

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (1 Dezember 2008)

*Torque-Generator*

Hi M8600,

prima Idee, ich wüsste nicht was dagegenspricht eine Torque- Maschine dafür zu verwenden. Darüber denken auch schon Andere nach:
http://noest.ecoundco.at/news/docs/26494_ON_High_Torque_Generator.pdf

Gruß FA


----------



## mnuesser (1 Dezember 2008)

aber du musst auf jedenfall in andere drehzahlregionen kommen, nen schwanken von 1 u/min wäre ja dann schon 10%... 
mal abgesehen davon das der wirkungsgrad der rückspeisung bei 10 u/min doch recht gegen null geht, bzw. dass du dann gleich jemand mit nem dicken magneten am motor vorbeilaufen lassen kannst, was in etwa die gleiche leistung induzieren würde


----------



## M8600 (16 Dezember 2008)

Hi,
war sehr viel mit reisen beschäftigt, drum die späte antwort. erstmal danke für den link, sieht sehr interessant aus.


----------

